# New Touareg V12 Twin Turbo



## PorscheGreaseMonkey (Oct 4, 2005)

I was suprised to hear that volkswagen has come out with a new motor option for the V12 Twin turbo diesel I did not beleve it at first but i was at a PAC WORLD class in southern Va. and after the class i stayed after a few min. and he showed me Adobe shots and design of the motor this motor has no belts is all gear driven with indipendent turbos runing low end and highend torque this all came with a $75,000 price tag
sorry of this is a repost but if there is anything you know about this let the info be known


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

It's a 5.0L *V10* TDI making 310 HP and 555 ft/lbs of torque.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

And it came out in 04! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We may get it back in the US in a year or two.
CP


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

It's available as a 2006. SOP is 07/06, so expect them to arrive at the end of March 2006.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_It's available as a 2006. SOP is 07/06, so expect them to arrive at the end of March 2006.

I put my deposit down already...well I will as soon as I check today's lotto numbers








Maybe I can pick up a used one real cheap


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

They have them in Europe already I believe, but WOW they are impressive, Id sure love to have one!! But at that price im afraid I would get an X5.


----------



## rookdubdoc (May 1, 2004)

They do have a W12 Toureg version that they have been testing for possible future release. But for now, JUST the V10 twin turbo! Once we get the "reformulated" diesel to meet the new EPA standards.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (rookdubdoc)*

VW has absolutely no plans to bring the W12 to the United States. Plus, the W12 is a naturally aspirated engine --- not turbo'd.
As for the V10TDI -- it's coming!!!


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

i've driven the 04 v10 tdi, and i will tell you, that suv will smoke alot of cars out on the road today. it's just plain fast. quiet as hell, and fun to drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

Top Gear did a review of the V10 TDI Touareg; Jeremy Clarkson even liked it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Torque monster!*
The last V10 Touareg couldn't be sold in California, though .. which is why it was on the market only one year.
And yes, the W12 Touareg will never be sold stateside .. it was a limited-edition made for Europe and Japan (







)


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (Troike)*

I love the Touareg especially the Bi-turbo V10 tdi. I was upset when they didnt offer it anymore in the US, but now its great that its coming back!
the W12 are you sure its in Japan? it seem out of place there. too bad there only going to make about 100 or so.
the Touareg as do all VW look great with painted valences!


----------

